# Question for lizardmen players



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey guys! Flindo here, I was wondering if you could help me with a bit of a problem.

It's about my Stegadon, while he is fairly powerful, he gets taken out early in the game without getting into combat because of the opposing teams archers. I know the reason he is took down fast simply because he's the largest model on the battlefield, but could you fellows assist me on how I could get the most out of my steggy?

,thanks
-Flindo


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Archers shouldn't pose much of a threat to a Stegadon. You might lose a couple wounds here or there, but a bunch of S3 shots should largely bounce off. Even handgunners have issues wounding the stegadon. 

Getting the most out of the stegadon depends a lot on what kind of stegadon it actually is. The standard stegadon is functionally just a tank-- it's a mobile bolt thrower that happens to have a nasty temper in close combat. You want it to be on a flank, I think, where it can move to support units of Saurus, or move into advantageous positions for bolt thrower shots. 

The Ancient seems more like a walking siege ram to me-- while it's not as fighty as the standard Stegadon, and the blowpipes are superfluous when you can field a ton of skinks anyway, the Ancient is able to wander up the center line and add Terror and a handful of relatively high-strength attacks to support your units of Saurus. Kind of the same deal as the standard Stegadon at the end of the day, but the Ancient is tougher so it's a little better suited to a more direct assault.

The Engine of the Gods needs to hang back. The fact that it's on a monstrous mount doesn't really matter-- it just means that it can take care of itself against skirmishers and the more usual war machine hunters. The skink priest riding it is vulnerable in close combat, and the whole thing stops working without him. You want to make sure you've got units of Saurus in front of it, where the shield ability will be useful during an advance, and once the Saurus are stuck in, the Aztec death laser will continue to provide support.

Ultimately, the only things you can do to stop the stegadons from being shot are making sure your skink skirmishers make a beeline for your opponent's ranged units and shoot them full of blowpipe darts. Terradon riders or smaller units of skirmishers can quickly tackle anything pesky like cannons or bolt throwers that are around. Finally, if you've got a Slaan handy, casting buffs on the stegadon from the Lore of Light, Life, or Heavens can make it much more survivable.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Archers? How many are there? and more importantly how the hell are they even scratching your T6, scaly skinned W5 monster? Cannons and artillery are understandable, but bows? Methinks the dicegods hate you. I run an EOTG against a dedicated empire gunline regularly and the steg will come out without a scratch. Sure, the skink is dead, but my steg is still ripping through them. and I usually run it in the middle of my formation to make the most of the 5+ ward save, so it's not like it isn't a target...

OK, firstly, what configuration- Standard, Ancient or EOTG? and in how many points? Because I'm just not seeing how you could have this problem!


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

coke123 said:


> Archers? How many are there? and more importantly how the hell are they even scratching your T6, scaly skinned W5 monster? Cannons and artillery are understandable, but bows? Methinks the dicegods hate you. I run an EOTG against a dedicated empire gunline regularly and the steg will come out without a scratch. Sure, the skink is dead, but my steg is still ripping through them. and I usually run it in the middle of my formation to make the most of the 5+ ward save, so it's not like it isn't a target...
> 
> OK, firstly, what configuration- Standard, Ancient or EOTG? and in how many points? Because I'm just not seeing how you could have this problem!


The dice gods do hate my steggy lol, anyways it's a standard, but after Christmas I am also getting an EOTG's, my point value of my army is in my signature. Oh and in my last game, the dwarf player had 6 cannons and 40 thunderers, needless to say, my lizzies were cheese lol


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

Lore of light: Pha's protection and the signature spell from the Lore of heavens.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

Arli said:


> Lore of light: Pha's protection and the signature spell from the Lore of heavens.


I don't have any units that can use light yet, lord kroak only gets one offensive spell, However my skink priest has heavens


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Since you're playing 2500 points, would I be correct in assuming that you're running a slann? in which case I would suggest using lore of life (a suggestion I would make to all lizardmen generals) and then casting earthblood on it. alternatively you could use the lore of light spell birona's timewarp and get into combat quicker, although you'd rather be shooting that giant bow. plus casting magic on the steg detracts from your casting on your saurus, which could use the survivability, considering the ubiquity of handguns out there.

One should also point out that as Son of Horus said, the standard configuration is more of a flanker. A standard steg shouldn't barrel up the middle, leave that to the EOTG. Place it on the side to get some nice flank shots with the giant bow, and then use it in a co-ordinated flank charge with something to give ranks attacking to the front (saurus or cohorts, etc). By placing it on the flank you minimise the crap that is in range of it, thereby increasing survivability.

EDIT: Pha's protection and Iceshard Blizzard only go so far. Although Iceshard Blizzard is a pretty handy spell to have in general. I wouldn't count on these by themselves...

Also, I didn't realise you were running Kroak, thereby making half my post moot. Put it on the flank.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks guys, I will use some of these strategies next time I play.

-Flindo


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Use a normal Slann! (I do)


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

Yea, you can use Kroak as a normal slann. GW's description of Kroak even states that.


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

Crikey mate even with a cannon, organ gun and 16 thunderers blowing it to hell the steggie still made it into combat where it made my warriors flee until it took a cannon shot to the face. Those things are quality!


----------

